# CPC- A  looking for an entry level job



## RAJASHRI2 (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi ,
I am CPC -A certified in 2017. I am looking for an entry level job . I have no salary expectations. All medical coding jobs require at least 2 or 3 years of experience.Every year I renew my membership but no job. I am in a dilemma whether to renew  my membership ?Its really frustrating.In other countries you get a job immediately after you are certified.


----------



## Coder4Ever123 (Feb 8, 2022)

RAJASHRI2 said:


> Hi ,
> I am CPC -A certified in 2017. I am looking for an entry level job . I have no salary expectations. All medical coding jobs require at least 2 or 3 years of experience.Every year I renew my membership but no job. I am in a dilemma whether to renew  my membership ?Its really frustrating.In other countries you get a job immediately after you are certified.


You need to find a job doing literally anything in a medical setting. Front desk, insurance verification, check in/out, appointments, filing charts, etc. Literally anything to get your foot in the door and get yourself exposed to the "billing and coding" world. You won't ever find a coding job if you don't at least have some kind of medical office experience first.


----------



## vellishug (Feb 11, 2022)

I've been having my CPC-A certification since 11/21. I am a retired Nurse Anesthetist , however I am still maintaining  current Registered Nurse Licensure.  I have many years of nursing experience of  reviewing charts and doing charge capture.  Every CPC position requires 3 years of experience.  This is very disheartening and discouraging.  It seems with all my years of Nursing someone would give me an opportunity.  What is it that I need to do?


----------



## shaylasuleiman@gmail.com (Feb 13, 2022)

I was told when I first got my CPC to apply to all jobs even if it says 3yrs experience required. Once they see what your background is there will be companies that are willing to train you. Get out there and apply. Good luck.


----------



## leaandrea (Feb 15, 2022)

I agree with the comments above.  I would search on indeed and for the job put in your credentials of cpc-a and your state or remote or what city you prefer to work in.  This will bring up jobs that will take that credential.  I would highlight you are new out of school and eager to learn and train their processes.  I would also focus on highlighting your skills that you have maybe from another job, nonprofit. or life that will help you in that job.  Apply anywhere regardless of their required experience.  Companies are so short staffed right now and some would rather hire and train vs have someone with years experience set in their ways,


----------



## amyjph (Feb 15, 2022)

vellishug said:


> I've been having my CPC-A certification since 11/21. I am a retired Nurse Anesthetist , however I am still maintaining  current Registered Nurse Licensure.  I have many years of nursing experience of  reviewing charts and doing charge capture.  Every CPC position requires 3 years of experience.  This is very disheartening and discouraging.  It seems with all my years of Nursing someone would give me an opportunity.  What is it that I need to do?


Search for Clinical Nurse Reviewer, Clinical Chart Validation and Clinical Coding Validation, Clinical Reviewer, Clinical Chart Auditor in job searches. There are many that require an LPN or RN. Not every CPC position requires it, and your clinical training should be enough (in my opinion). Coders with clinical experience are tops!


----------



## anna80030@yahoo.com (Feb 16, 2022)

So most recently there are some opportunities, such as Coding jobs at UW physicians, Valley Medical Center in Renton, and more...Pulse heart in tacoma cedar street is also hiring, if you need help, please reach out to our Tacoma chapter officers, contacts are listed on website. My name is Anna Huang, email address   anna80030@yahoo.com, hopefully you found something you like already.


----------

